# Caridina babaulti versus Neocaridina heteropoda



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

babaultis are originally a harder water species, they look different, having a stocky body... Kinda like their head is recessed a bit into their body. By now though, they're very hardy and care is the same between cherries and babaulti.

as far as why the species is different, I believe the species are differentiated by the rostrums, although I'm not 100% positive on that. Caridina and neocaridina are close.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely. I can just get all verbose if you like, or can dig up links.

Caridina babaulti originate from India. They have m oderately hard to hard water requirements and are pretty flexible in temperature requirements from subtropical to tropical. They are a high order shrimp, so the babies are mini-versions of the adults.
Most common are the green variety, but there are a few other morphs as well ranging from reddish to almost black. There is also another striped variety called "dwarf zebra". The males of that morph are reddish to brown and unstriped while the females have very bold vertical barred patterning.

They are a little slower to mature but have about the same brood size as neocaridina. They are overall slightly larger as well at just over 1".

edit, the babaulti do have a broader abdomen and a slightly different rostrum


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

*high five!*


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

*high five*


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, much. When you say hard water, what do you consider the threshold for hard water? In my cichlid days, it was so much easier to determine hard vs soft water. If you have any links for me, that would be great. I'm just really having a difficult time finding out things like do they cross breed and such. Actually, it's your green shrimp that has me eyeballing them now.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

They won't hybridize with asian caridina or neocaridina, but will with other indian species (for instance, dwarf zebra, other caridina babaulti of a different color morph).

Generally for me, gh and kh of over 7 is their preference. Typically this will translate to a pH of over 7.2 although its not always that simple.

Iwill see if I can dig up any reliable links, though much of the info out there seems to be regurgitated adn not necessarily accurate.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was getting mostly, the ones that just repeat things but don't really know why. (Kind of like me and most topics...)

I should be almost okay according to local water report. I suppose I could cut it with RO water when the time comes. Mostly it stays on the low end of the scale, but occasionally will get above 7 and 7.3.

It took me like six months to finally decide to get cherries. I'm slowly starting to research these guys. Thanks for your help!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Oh they will happily go on teh harder end of the spectrum with higher pH, they just don't like low ph and hardness  they tend to stop reproducing when things get too soft but are otherwise very forgiving.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Crap, I read your post completely wrong, lol. Forgive me, I've now went into my 36 hour of no sleep and I am an idiot some days.... So I need harder water. That's much easier to do.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yup! Its one of the reasons I really like the babaulti complex. Its so much easier to make your water harder than it is so soften it.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have my babaultis with my cherry's and I have to say they are cool. Other than my 3 zebra females they aren't as flashy as other shrimp, but they are pretty big looking, and pretty active. Shy shrimp kind of suck...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if they can hold their own with smaller type fish given places to hide and a larger tank. I'm looking for a shrimp that doesn't freak me out like Amanos but is cute like cherries. Those assorted neocaridinas of msjinkzd look great. Time to harden up the water just a tad if so.  I'm finally finding some more articles today, so it's helping make me decide.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

my babaultis are not timid, they are not afraid of my corys, cardinals, or my ancistrus. One neat thing I noticed was that when you approach them in the tank to peer at them, they always seem to bend the legs on one side of their body to kind of "lie down" on the piece of moss or whatever they are standing on. Kind of neat...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Most adult shrimp will fair well with small fish (1" or so) but the reality is that almost ALL fish will eat baby shrimp. Shrimp in general are much more outgoing in a species or invertebrate only tank. I do keep alot of shrimp with dwarf cories, microrasboras, etc. If there are areas of very dense planting (moss, tight foreground, dense background stems) many juveniles will survive.

Another very outgoing shrimp is the malawa. They are probably the most "brazen" of teh shrimp though not as colorful as lot of the neocaridina or caridina commonly on the market. They also will not hybridize with either neos or any other caridina available.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang Sara, I didnt know you caught shrimp fever. Ida sent some greens along too!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

As long as they don't look like cockroaches too much (ie Amanos), they are fantastic.  You reminded me, those painted reds? you gave me are like fluorescent they are so bright.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Amanos remind me of grasshoppers, lol. The first time I imported them I about turned inside out as they were climbing out of hte net and up my arms. Totally freaky!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> As long as they don't look like cockroaches too much (ie Amanos), they are fantastic.  You reminded me, those painted reds? you gave me are like fluorescent they are so bright.


They are some juvies off of my best 12 painted fire reds. They get alot darker and thicker with age. Enjoy!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> Amanos remind me of grasshoppers, lol. The first time I imported them I about turned inside out as they were climbing out of hte net and up my arms. Totally freaky!


Haha, wouldn't have thought that you'd get freaked out by any shrimp. You are right, the do look a lot like grasshoppers. 



chad320 said:


> They are some juvies off of my best 12 painted fire reds. They get alot darker and thicker with age. Enjoy!!!


They are getting so bright I can see them 10 feet away from the tank. Cute little guys.


----------

